# 4dpo and cramping then a BFP?



## wendyk1

Hi ladies!

Just wondering if anyone has had early cramping that later turned into a BFP? I have been cramping since 3 dpo, and lower back pain, too.(I never cramp this early) I am 4 dpo today, also peeing a lot! I know it is way too early for implantation....but just wondering!

Also, I had a dream I was pregnant, right after I ovulated! Anyone have a dream they were PG then got a BFP?

Thanks everyone!
Wendy


----------



## charlie_lael

I've had dreams of getting BFPs. Sadly they never came true. :( gl to you, though! :)


----------



## wendyk1

Thanks Charlie! GL to you this TWW. Your chart looks great!


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks. :) I'm getting excited because my opks are getting dark again and I'm 7 dpo. A lot of ladies say this is a symptom. I'm trying not to get too excited though. When are you testing?


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> Thanks. :) I'm getting excited because my opks are getting dark again and I'm 7 dpo. A lot of ladies say this is a symptom. I'm trying not to get too excited though. When are you testing?

SWEET! Well I am pretty sure AF is due by next Sat, as I am only 4dpo, but probably will test next Thu:) My hubby doesn't want me to test until I am late, but that is not going to happen. I just bought some IC's that measure 10miu so I will be POAS!!!:rofl:


----------



## charlie_lael

Hahaha. I know what you mean! I have no tests so that's why I've been using opks. :rofl:


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> Hahaha. I know what you mean! I have no tests so that's why I've been using opks. :rofl:

I love how crazy we get on here!! I am obsessed. I was obsessed with taking my temp like all the time. So this TWW I stopped taking my temp officially, although I sneak in one here and there. Can't help myself!:haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

Lol. I know what you mean! I've decided that if we didn't catch the egg this month then I'm going to stop temping this next cycle and just go all natural. No opks or anything. :) maybe stress free will work for me.


----------



## Charlie1984

Hi ya,

I have had cramping since 3dpo too, it has been a pg sign for me all 3 times ive been pregnant! So it quite possibly could be for you too!

Charlene


----------



## charlie_lael

GL, testing!


----------



## RNTTC2011

GL Wendy! I'm not sure about it. The first cycle I was on here I had bad cramping the whole TWW and got a :bfn:. I hope it's a different sign for you! :dust:


----------



## wendyk1

Thanks for all the responses! I am still cramping a little today, 5 dpo. This TWW is going to be a killer!


----------



## charlie_lael

Hi! How are you doing today? We should test together! :)


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> Hi! How are you doing today? We should test together! :)



Hi! I am doing good:) 5 dpo today, a little cramping, and a MAJOR dizzy spell. Had to stop and put my head between my knees. How are you? Yes, let's test together! What day???:happydance:


----------



## charlie_lael

I have nooo clue. I'm 8dpo today. When are you going to test? I was going to test on the 17th when AF was 3days late.


----------



## jess1983

Just wanted to let you know I had flu symptoms and cramping from like 3dpo and got my BFP that month good luck


----------



## wendyk1

jess1983 said:


> Just wanted to let you know I had flu symptoms and cramping from like 3dpo and got my BFP that month good luck

Thanks Jess:) Congrats on your pregnancy! Today I am dizzy, too. That is a new symptom for me, usually doesn't happen in the TWW. I really hope this is it!


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> I have nooo clue. I'm 8dpo today. When are you going to test? I was going to test on the 17th when AF was 3days late.

Let's do it on the 17th, then! That is right around the time I was going to:)


----------



## charlie_lael

Cool beans! I can't wait. :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hey girls :) 

There is a thread for people testing on the 17th theres a bunch of us, but yeah I am also testing then. I will be 10dpo at the time!

Wendy- I have been dizzy today too, but I am only 2dpo 

Charlie- I cant believe you are holding out so long. I have read a couple of your posts and everything sounds promising (wrote that on another one of your threads). 

I really hope we all get our BFPs this month! FX!!


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> Hey girls :)
> 
> There is a thread for people testing on the 17th theres a bunch of us, but yeah I am also testing then. I will be 10dpo at the time!
> 
> Wendy- I have been dizzy today too, but I am only 2dpo
> 
> Charlie- I cant believe you are holding out so long. I have read a couple of your posts and everything sounds promising (wrote that on another one of your threads).
> 
> I really hope we all get our BFPs this month! FX!!

Thanks Taryn! I will have to join that thread. Hope everyone gets a BFP!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Thank you. You're so sweet. :)


----------



## miss.hopeful

iam 17dpo and i had cramps around 3dpo/8dpo and bad breast pain and 3 days late for af?


----------



## charlie_lael

Have you tested yet?


----------



## miss.hopeful

iam 17 dpo and having cramps and my boobs and poo hurts iam 4 days late for af can this mean BFP


----------



## mixedbeautyx

miss.hopeful said:


> iam 17 dpo and having cramps and my boobs and poo hurts iam 4 days late for af can this mean BFP

Test!! :) sounds good


----------



## charlie_lael

You won't know until you test, Hun. Gl.


----------



## miss.hopeful

i took a new choice and it took about 10 minutes to get anything but i got a light light + ???? i dont know


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Post a pic


----------



## wendyk1

miss.hopeful said:


> i took a new choice and it took about 10 minutes to get anything but i got a light light + ???? i dont know

Hi,
I don't mean to be a downer, but if you got a positive and it's outside of the time limit, it is probably an evap. Try again in the morning with FMU, and see if it comes up positive within the test limits.

AFM, I'm 6-7dpo today, tired, peeing a lot. A little bit of cramping, and a whole lot of thick yellowish colored CM. Man I want to test so bad right now with an IC!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## miss.hopeful

are there any signs at this stage?


----------



## hope79

wendyk1 said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. :) I'm getting excited because my opks are getting dark again and I'm 7 dpo. A lot of ladies say this is a symptom. I'm trying not to get too excited though. When are you testing?
> 
> SWEET! Well I am pretty sure AF is due by next Sat, as I am only 4dpo, but probably will test next Thu:) My hubby doesn't want me to test until I am late, but that is not going to happen. I just bought some IC's that measure 10miu so I will be POAS!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

My husband doesn't want me to test either!! He says that's what AF is for, to tell me if I'm pregnant or not....I had to tell him that he just doesn't get it :) I just ordered 6 10miu/ml tests, and will test when they arrive, or after 10DPO :)


----------



## hope79

I'm 4-5DPO today, and as of 2 days ago, my bb's have been tender, not really painful, but tender...a little sensitive...and they never get this way, not even when AF is here, so I'm hoping this is a good sign. My stomach today has been a little "off", not quite nauseous, don't really know how to describe it. I have slight cramping/twinges on my lower right side of my pelvis area, more though when I lay down to sleep. Not to mention, when I do lay down for the night, my bb's feel about as heavy as bowling balls...(and I'm not that big to begin with!! 36B) Baby dust to all you ladies, GL!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

hope79 said:


> I'm 4-5DPO today, and as of 2 days ago, my bb's have been tender, not really painful, but tender...a little sensitive...and they never get this way, not even when AF is here, so I'm hoping this is a good sign. My stomach today has been a little "off", not quite nauseous, don't really know how to describe it. I have slight cramping/twinges on my lower right side of my pelvis area, more though when I lay down to sleep. Not to mention, when I do lay down for the night, my bb's feel about as heavy as bowling balls...(and I'm not that big to begin with!! 36B) Baby dust to all you ladies, GL!

Omg you just described me to the T! (including the boob sizs haha)

I'm 3dpo and this is EVERYTHING I'm feeling


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya I had cramping last 2 months with bfp's x they didnt turn out sticky but I def say it's still a good sign

I'm 6dpo on cd19/25 and had a sore head all day and slept most of the day too looked back at last 2 month and felt the same on cd19 an I was pregnant I'm staying hopeful and reasoning with myself that this is a good sign towards a bfp as things didn't go wrong till after bfps last month praying this will be sticky if I am x I also had a tarot reading yest with a medium I've known for yrs an she actually asked if I could be pregnant now as my aura looks it an if I'm not I will be soon x I'm hoping for a sticky bfp before my first due date on new yrs eve x

I wish you all loads of luck think I'll be testing from the 14th I promised I wasn't going to test but now thinking as soon as I get bfp i want to book app at epu for early blood testing xx baby dust all round an some sticky dust for luck xxxx


----------



## hope79

mixedbeautyx said:


> hope79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4-5DPO today, and as of 2 days ago, my bb's have been tender, not really painful, but tender...a little sensitive...and they never get this way, not even when AF is here, so I'm hoping this is a good sign. My stomach today has been a little "off", not quite nauseous, don't really know how to describe it. I have slight cramping/twinges on my lower right side of my pelvis area, more though when I lay down to sleep. Not to mention, when I do lay down for the night, my bb's feel about as heavy as bowling balls...(and I'm not that big to begin with!! 36B) Baby dust to all you ladies, GL!
> 
> Omg you just described me to the T! (including the boob sizs haha)
> 
> I'm 3dpo and this is EVERYTHING I'm feelingClick to expand...

HAHA!!! Well, it's good to know that we're on the same page!! Hopefully this will be a BFP for both of us! This is our 3rd cycle trying, and the last 2 cycles my bb's did not hurt at all, so I'm praying for this one!! GL!


----------



## wendyk1

miss.hopeful said:


> are there any signs at this stage?

Hi:)
I guess it all depends on the person...I have had a few cycles where I was positive I was pregnant, and wasn't. Some women get early symptoms, some get none at all.

It's not over until AF shows her face!


----------



## wendyk1

Mrskg said:


> Hiya I had cramping last 2 months with bfp's x they didnt turn out sticky but I def say it's still a good sign
> 
> I'm 6dpo on cd19/25 and had a sore head all day and slept most of the day too looked back at last 2 month and felt the same on cd19 an I was pregnant I'm staying hopeful and reasoning with myself that this is a good sign towards a bfp as things didn't go wrong till after bfps last month praying this will be sticky if I am x I also had a tarot reading yest with a medium I've known for yrs an she actually asked if I could be pregnant now as my aura looks it an if I'm not I will be soon x I'm hoping for a sticky bfp before my first due date on new yrs eve x
> 
> I wish you all loads of luck think I'll be testing from the 14th I promised I wasn't going to test but now thinking as soon as I get bfp i want to book app at epu for early blood testing xx baby dust all round an some sticky dust for luck xxxx

Hi Mrskg,
Sorry to hear about your beans that didn't stick! Hope this cycle is it for all of us. :happydance:
That is exciting news about the reading you got! Make sure you post on here and let us all know what happens!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

hope79 said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4-5DPO today, and as of 2 days ago, my bb's have been tender, not really painful, but tender...a little sensitive...and they never get this way, not even when AF is here, so I'm hoping this is a good sign. My stomach today has been a little "off", not quite nauseous, don't really know how to describe it. I have slight cramping/twinges on my lower right side of my pelvis area, more though when I lay down to sleep. Not to mention, when I do lay down for the night, my bb's feel about as heavy as bowling balls...(and I'm not that big to begin with!! 36B) Baby dust to all you ladies, GL!
> 
> Omg you just described me to the T! (including the boob sizs haha)
> 
> I'm 3dpo and this is EVERYTHING I'm feelingClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA!!! Well, it's good to know that we're on the same page!! Hopefully this will be a BFP for both of us! This is our 3rd cycle trying, and the last 2 cycles my bb's did not hurt at all, so I'm praying for this one!! GL!Click to expand...

Fx for everyone!


----------



## daydream

I'm at 3dpo and have had a lower backache and dull cramping all day! Glad to know I'm not alone. Hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I was planning to test at 10dpo, but might do an early at 8dpo. Whens everyone else testing?

I want to see some BFPs!


----------



## Annie77

Cramping has always a sign of pregnancy for me (x4)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Annie77 said:


> Cramping has always a sign of pregnancy for me (x4)

Thats good to hear. Ive noticed months ive cramped after ov an not been preg. But also when I have so it goes both ways for me. Just never felt this much on my good side, so I have my fingers (and toes) crossed. Lol


----------



## abbelee

*I'm feeling crampy twinges in my pelvis- from the side i'm sure i ovulated on... I'm 12d dpo and af is due on Saturday Nov 12. Not sure how to take my symptoms= been crampy, bloated, sore bb's and tired for what seems like more than a week. My bb's aren't as tender or sore now, approaching POAS or af. Not sure what to make of it. 

TTC #1 and just taking it a day at a time, just having fun. 

GL ladies, hope to see some BFPs! Hope its our month! *


----------



## mixedbeautyx

12dpo you could probably pick up a positive. When are you testing?


----------



## abbelee

The 13th... i'm afraid of disappointment. May try the 12 if AF don't arrive by then.


----------



## wendyk1

abbelee said:


> The 13th... i'm afraid of disappointment. May try the 12 if AF don't arrive by then.

Test, test!!!:test:

I may buckle and test early, tomorrow I am 7-8 dpo...I have some IC's so I am dying to use them! :happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Yay to early testers! So excited to see some results. GL everyone :)


----------



## abbelee

I tested, and looks like a BFN. I always think its a faint +... but my eyes play tricks on me. I think i'm either gonna expect AF or its too early.


----------



## charlie_lael

My temp took a dip today. :( don't know if I'll be able to test with you on the 17th. AF might hit me before that. :(


----------



## abbelee

FX'd for all those ladies anticipating BFP's! We would be so happy, really wanna make Christmas the time to announce if it happens... if not, its not meant to be. 

Best of luck!


----------



## miss.hopeful

iam now 19 dpo and 5 days af late HOPE its a BFP 
i really dont want to test and it be a BFN iam going to wait until 30 dpo and see


----------



## daydream

miss.hopeful said:


> iam now 19 dpo and 5 days af late HOPE its a BFP
> i really dont want to test and it be a BFN iam going to wait until 30 dpo and see

Wow you are a saint if you can wait that long! I'm hoping it's a good sign and you've got a nice sticky bean getting comfortable in your uterus during that time :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl! I bought tests. I might take one tonight.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Wendy!
I just got my BFP yesterday. I had cramping from 4dpo on and still do. Lower back aches for the last 4 days or so. For me feeling like AF was going to come (but way to early) was a pretty good indication. I really figured I was pg before the test confirmed it. Good luck! What you've mentioned so far sounds promising! :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats!


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> Gl! I bought tests. I might take one tonight.

Hey girl-
I cheated! I took an IC this morning, but of course it was a BFN. I am only 7-8 dpo, but I thought I'd try.:rofl:


----------



## wendyk1

futurephotos said:


> Hi Wendy!
> I just got my BFP yesterday. I had cramping from 4dpo on and still do. Lower back aches for the last 4 days or so. For me feeling like AF was going to come (but way to early) was a pretty good indication. I really figured I was pg before the test confirmed it. Good luck! What you've mentioned so far sounds promising! :)

Hi honey! This is so funny, I actually saw your post on another thread! I know, having cramps so early on is really different for me. I am hoping it is a sign for me too!:happydance: I am 7-8dpo today, still having some dull cramps and lower back ache!

Yahoo for you! So happy!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Hey girls, good luck!! I was crampy starting 2dpo...then the flu symptoms started around 6-7 dpo (including being dizzy) I got my bfp at 10 dpo with a FR. I will be stalking this thread, sounds like some of you have some pretty good symptoms!


----------



## daydream

wendyk1 said:


> Hi honey! This is so funny, I actually saw your post on another thread! I know, having cramps so early on is really different for me. I am hoping it is a sign for me too!:happydance: I am 7-8dpo today, still having some dull cramps and lower back ache!

Yeah totally agree, just looked my last three charts and I always have cramps and low backache at 8dpo, never 3-4 dpo. Hoping this is good news for all of us!!
:dust:


----------



## wendyk1

Thanks Shanda! I really hope this is it:) DH and I have been trying since April. We both got some preliminary bloodwork/tests done, to see if there are any issues. It would be great if this is it, and I wouldn't have to do anything else!

Been having the dizzy/lightheaded feeling since about 5-6 dpo, as well.

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## charlie_lael

Haha. I know what you mean. I told myself I'd wait until the 17th, but I'm testing tonight. Lolz.


----------



## miss.hopeful

i took a test and got a faint BFP around 4 or 5 dpo and still no af


----------



## charlie_lael

Have you taken another? I just took a test and it was bfn. :(


----------



## miss.hopeful

charlie_lael said:


> Have you taken another? I just took a test and it was bfn. :(

no iam i dont want to be feeling sad so iam goin to wait i feel it


----------



## mixedbeautyx

miss.hopeful said:


> i took a test and got a faint BFP around 4 or 5 dpo and still no af

4-5dpo? I didnt think that was possible. But goodluck!


----------



## wendyk1

Sorry Charlie! I am going to wait awhile to test again, probably until next week. We got some bad news from my OB today, looks like my DH has some sperm issues, a 27 million sperm count (39 million is average), with only 22% motility (60% is average). My heart hurts right now.:cry:


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm so sorry Hun. :hugs: he can try some vitamins. I saw these on a vitamin store.

I hope this helps him. I have the female ones and the pills are HUGE so he may have to cut them in half. :hugs: everything will work out.


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> I'm so sorry Hun. :hugs: he can try some vitamins. I saw these on a vitamin store.
> 
> I hope this helps him. I have the female ones and the pills are HUGE so he may have to cut them in half. :hugs: everything will work out.

Thanks Charlie:) I already ordered some FertilAid for Him. 2 months worth, it is a 3 pack of bottles that are supposed to help build up the sperm. I hope it helps. He has to have another sample analysis in 2-3 months.

Anyhoo, my progesterone level test was only 7.7, I hope I ovulated. I really think I did, though, b/c my temp went up. 

I am not giving up! Hope we can still get our BFP:)


----------



## charlie_lael

Oh! It didn't post. I'm sorry. Here's the link. https://www.evitamins.com/male-reproductive-factors-michaels-709


----------



## charlie_lael

wendyk1 said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Hun. :hugs: he can try some vitamins. I saw these on a vitamin store.
> 
> I hope this helps him. I have the female ones and the pills are HUGE so he may have to cut them in half. :hugs: everything will work out.
> 
> Thanks Charlie:) I already ordered some FertilAid for Him. 2 months worth, it is a 3 pack of bottles that are supposed to help build up the sperm. I hope it helps. He has to have another sample analysis in 2-3 months.
> 
> Anyhoo, my progesterone level test was only 7.7, I hope I ovulated. I really think I did, though, b/c my temp went up.
> 
> I am not giving up! Hope we can still get our BFP:)Click to expand...

You definitely will! You guys can try taking the vitamins together. The female reproductive factors help a lot of ladies ovulate. I can post the link to that too if you like?


----------



## abbelee

I'm out. AF got me right at midnight on the 12th. Wasn't meant to be. Good luck ladies!


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry Hun. Maybe next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> Sorry Hun. Maybe next cycle. :hugs:

Aww Abbe, sorry honey!:hugs:Try to have a good weekend. I am feeling sad myself, my DH and I got some bad news about his sperm analysis, but still hanging on to hope.


----------



## wendyk1

wendyk1 said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Hun. Maybe next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Aww Abbe, sorry honey!:hugs:Try to have a good weekend. I am feeling sad myself, my DH and I got some bad news about his sperm analysis, but still hanging on to hope.Click to expand...

Charlie, saw your test on another thread-did you get a BFP girl? I think I can see it! Holy crap! Are you restesting later today, or in the morning again?
:happydance:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I have no idea if I got my BFP or if I'm going nuts and getting my hopes up over a dud test. Lols. I'm terrible to convince. I think I'm going to wait and see if my temp rises or stays the same again tomorrow and if it does then I'll test again. I hope it's my bfp. :happydance:


----------



## daydream

charlie_lael said:


> :haha: I have no idea if I got my BFP or if I'm going nuts and getting my hopes up over a dud test. Lols. I'm terrible to convince. I think I'm going to wait and see if my temp rises or stays the same again tomorrow and if it does then I'll test again. I hope it's my bfp. :happydance:

Your chart looks really good! I would be surprised if it wasn't a BFP!


----------



## daydream

wendyk1 said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling sad myself, my DH and I got some bad news about his sperm analysis, but still hanging on to hope.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the SA. :hugs: My husband's came back a little low on the morphology, so our doctor is having him retest. Still waiting on the results from that. Is your doctor having him do it again in case that sample was a fluke?Click to expand...


----------



## miss.hopeful

still no af 6 days late will test tonight...maybe BFP


----------



## Mrskg

wendyk1 said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I had cramping last 2 months with bfp's x they didnt turn out sticky but I def say it's still a good sign
> 
> I'm 6dpo on cd19/25 and had a sore head all day and slept most of the day too looked back at last 2 month and felt the same on cd19 an I was pregnant I'm staying hopeful and reasoning with myself that this is a good sign towards a bfp as things didn't go wrong till after bfps last month praying this will be sticky if I am x I also had a tarot reading yest with a medium I've known for yrs an she actually asked if I could be pregnant now as my aura looks it an if I'm not I will be soon x I'm hoping for a sticky bfp before my first due date on new yrs eve x
> 
> I wish you all loads of luck think I'll be testing from the 14th I promised I wasn't going to test but now thinking as soon as I get bfp i want to book app at epu for early blood testing xx baby dust all round an some sticky dust for luck xxxx
> 
> Hi Mrskg,
> Sorry to hear about your beans that didn't stick! Hope this cycle is it for all of us. :happydance:
> That is exciting news about the reading you got! Make sure you post on here and let us all know what happens!Click to expand...

here's a link to my reading i will warn you i did try to condense it but was hard so you might want to get comfy wi a cuppa if you're gonna read it i have posted my other reading throughout this thread an they all have similarities xx https://www.babyandbump.com/paranormal/730507-psychic-right-9.html

im currently 8dpo ish ive got all the symptoms i had the last 2 months slight nausea, bad headaches, fatigued sleeping duruing the day twinges and numb leg i know this i s a strange symptom but has happened last 2 months so id say is a sign for me im still excited a wee bit though cause although the last 2 ended in mc at this stage i was pregnant so theres still a chance of a sticky bean an if my reading is right i could well be, going to buy tests tomorrow and start testing on monday xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

charlie really hope this is your bfp fx'd for you xxx
misshopefull gl when you do test xxxxx
wendy im so sorry but just remember you only need one wee swimmer xxxxx
sending everyone else baby dust xxx


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl mrs!


----------



## wendyk1

daydream said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling sad myself, my DH and I got some bad news about his sperm analysis, but still hanging on to hope.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the SA. :hugs: My husband's came back a little low on the morphology, so our doctor is having him retest. Still waiting on the results from that. Is your doctor having him do it again in case that sample was a fluke?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks daydream.:flower: My OB-gyn wants him to retest in 2-3 months, to see if it was a fluke. In the meantime, we ordered FertileAid for Him, and these extra supplements to go with it. Turns out he has a slighty lower count, and the sperm motility is at 22%, while she said the average is 60%. It sounds like there is a morphology issue, too. Oh boy. I think we are going to try IUI soon.Click to expand...


----------



## wendyk1

miss.hopeful said:


> still no af 6 days late will test tonight...maybe BFP

Yay! Test tonight!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I'm 5 dpo feeling twinges on my right side still hoping its my bean waiting to implant!


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> :haha: I have no idea if I got my BFP or if I'm going nuts and getting my hopes up over a dud test. Lols. I'm terrible to convince. I think I'm going to wait and see if my temp rises or stays the same again tomorrow and if it does then I'll test again. I hope it's my bfp. :happydance:

Ahhh! Can't wait to hear the news! I will be checking often :)


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> I'm 5 dpo feeling twinges on my right side still hoping its my bean waiting to implant!

Me too!!!:happydance:


----------



## miss.hopeful

mixedbeautyx said:


> I'm 5 dpo feeling twinges on my right side still hoping its my bean waiting to implant!

:happydance:GOODLUCK:happydance:


----------



## charlie_lael

I took a second test this evening and it was bfn. Do you think it was too early for an evening test? Or do you think my fmu test was a dud? :( meh. I feel lame. Gl everyone.


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> I took a second test this evening and it was bfn. Do you think it was too early for an evening test? Or do you think my fmu test was a dud? :( meh. I feel lame. Gl everyone.

Oh poo! Did you hold your urine for a long time? Like 3 or 4 hours? Don't give up, try again in the a.m. with FMU. How many dpo are you?


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm 11dpo today. I think I'm going to wait til Monday or Tuesday to test again.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wendyk1 said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 dpo feeling twinges on my right side still hoping its my bean waiting to implant!
> 
> Me too!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Fx for us. When will you be testing


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 dpo feeling twinges on my right side still hoping its my bean waiting to implant!
> 
> Me too!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for us. When will you be testingClick to expand...

well I kinda cheated and already tested at 7-8dpo, of course a BFN! I think AF is due on Thu, so I will probably test Tue or Wed. Dont' want to see a BFN! How about you?


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> I'm 11dpo today. I think I'm going to wait til Monday or Tuesday to test again.

yeah, me too-probably Tues. Hang in there!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wendyk1 said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 dpo feeling twinges on my right side still hoping its my bean waiting to implant!
> 
> Me too!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for us. When will you be testingClick to expand...
> 
> well I kinda cheated and already tested at 7-8dpo, of course a BFN! I think AF is due on Thu, so I will probably test Tue or Wed. Dont' want to see a BFN! How about you?Click to expand...

Im testing thursday at 10dpo. Your still early its not too late to get your bfp!


----------



## charlie_lael

So my temperature increased again today and it stays in the 99s during the day. Not sure what's up with that. Maybe it's a sign. :) I don't have anymore tests to take so I'll just have to wait it out. :) how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrskg

i cracked and tested should have waited still no further forward roll on next few days heres a link to my test what do you think ladies? xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/797411-9dpo-mc-sept-oct-3rd-month-lucky.html


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> So my temperature increased again today and it stays in the 99s during the day. Not sure what's up with that. Maybe it's a sign. :) I don't have anymore tests to take so I'll just have to wait it out. :) how is everyone else doing?

Charlie-your chart looks fantastic!!! OMG!! I think it is looking triphasic! Wow. How long is your luteal phase? 99's during the day is great-that happens with me too. That means you are still kicking out progesterone. Oh boy, I can't wait until you test again!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks! :) based on last cycle my leutal phase is 12days, but I just started charting, so it could be different. I hope this is it! Otherwise this is one straaaange cycle. :haha: 

Mrskg!!!! I see a line right away! That would be too cool if we both got a bfp at the same time. :) FX'd it gets dark for you.


----------



## Mrskg

sorry charlie i know nothing about charting but i have my fxd for you xxx


----------



## wendyk1

Mrskg said:


> i cracked and tested should have waited still no further forward roll on next few days heres a link to my test what do you think ladies? xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/797411-9dpo-mc-sept-oct-3rd-month-lucky.html

Mrskg! OMG! I am pretty sure I see a line! You must be so excited! Please keep us posted!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

wendyk1 said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> i cracked and tested should have waited still no further forward roll on next few days heres a link to my test what do you think ladies? xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/797411-9dpo-mc-sept-oct-3rd-month-lucky.html
> 
> Mrskg! OMG! I am pretty sure I see a line! You must be so excited! Please keep us posted!!!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

im half an half :wacko: will do one with fmu in morning only 13hrs to go but hey who's counting lol xxx


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> Thanks! :) based on last cycle my leutal phase is 12days, but I just started charting, so it could be different. I hope this is it! Otherwise this is one straaaange cycle. :haha:
> 
> Mrskg!!!! I see a line right away! That would be too cool if we both got a bfp at the same time. :) FX'd it gets dark for you.

Ok, so if your luteal phase is like 12 days, then I'd say you have a great chance of being PG girl!!:happydance::happydance:

Your temps haven't dipped at all-usually they start going down if AF is on the way.

I am freaking out for you!!


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: thank you! I'm freaking out a lot too. Its just so weird because I don't feel any symptoms at all. It makes me second guess myself. 

Mrs, I feel the exact same way. :wacko:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I have an almost + opk at 6dpo, fx!!


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> I have an almost + opk at 6dpo, fx!!

Wahoo! Is that a good sign? A dark OPK?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Ive read some girls get dark opks before a bfp. So possibly!


----------



## G x

Hi girls do you mind if I stake till use all get those BFP.

I'm currently at 5dpo, and since 2dpo I have been cramping which feels to be getting worse like AF is here but it's way to early. 
I was also realy dizzy at 3-5dpo.. Had a realy sickly feeling since I ov'd and lastnight I was sick a little very unexpected..

So I'm hoping to see all use get BFP because me symptoms are so alike yours.

G x


----------



## Jezzielin

jess1983 said:


> Just wanted to let you know I had flu symptoms and cramping from like 3dpo and got my BFP that month good luck

Are flu symptoms a symptom? I have been achy with no high temps but flu-ish symptoms since yesterday. I am 3DPO but never heard of this being a symptom!


----------



## Taras

ugh 2WW is soo hard!!
im 4po and have just had a cold too but not like a normal cold its strange..
as im typing this im getting twinges in my right side down low! i ha cramps yesterday and i never have cramps till about 10 min before AF shows up..
we have been trying off n on for a gew months this month i deceided not to temp chek CP NOTHING! JUST HAVE LOTS OF GOOD :sex:LOL
im trying to be all relaxed about i this month and just see what happens!
I have a daughter who is 1 next week and we got preg with her straight away!
Knew it wouldnt be this easy 2nd time around lol
Good luck to you all


----------



## charlie_lael

Flu symptoms can be a sign.


----------



## Jezzielin

charlie_lael said:


> Flu symptoms can be a sign.

Oh dear, that's interesting to hear. Never knew that! Trying not to spot but I never fall sick/feeling crummy. Here's to hoping my temps/BDing well timed.

Charlie your chart is looking fantastic!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

charlie_lael said:


> Flu symptoms can be a sign.

They sure can!


----------



## Jezzielin

mixedbeautyx said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> Flu symptoms can be a sign.
> 
> They sure can!Click to expand...

I never ever get sick (seriously been years and years), nor do I feel crappy enough to complain, but my muscle aches, sneezing stuffy/runny nose, fatigue is enough to make me start doing so... so far not affecting my temps though. Hoping good timing for BDing and waiting it out... Ugh.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Jezzielin said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> Flu symptoms can be a sign.
> 
> They sure can!Click to expand...
> 
> I never ever get sick (seriously been years and years), nor do I feel crappy enough to complain, but my muscle aches, sneezing stuffy/runny nose, fatigue is enough to make me start doing so... so far not affecting my temps though. Hoping good timing for BDing and waiting it out... Ugh.Click to expand...

Thats how I am I also never get sick. ive had a slighy runny nose too but mainly body aches and abdominal twinges. Ive also been very hungry an tired.


----------



## wendyk1

G x said:


> Hi girls do you mind if I stake till use all get those BFP.
> 
> I'm currently at 5dpo, and since 2dpo I have been cramping which feels to be getting worse like AF is here but it's way to early.
> I was also realy dizzy at 3-5dpo.. Had a realy sickly feeling since I ov'd and lastnight I was sick a little very unexpected..
> 
> So I'm hoping to see all use get BFP because me symptoms are so alike yours.
> 
> G x

Hey Gx!
Wow, seems like our symptoms are really similar! I am glad this TWW is getting closer to the end-this one has been so tough to wait!


----------



## wendyk1

Taras said:


> ugh 2WW is soo hard!!
> im 4po and have just had a cold too but not like a normal cold its strange..
> as im typing this im getting twinges in my right side down low! i ha cramps yesterday and i never have cramps till about 10 min before AF shows up..
> we have been trying off n on for a gew months this month i deceided not to temp chek CP NOTHING! JUST HAVE LOTS OF GOOD :sex:LOL
> im trying to be all relaxed about i this month and just see what happens!
> I have a daughter who is 1 next week and we got preg with her straight away!
> Knew it wouldnt be this easy 2nd time around lol
> Good luck to you all

Hi Tara,
I decided to stop temping too, I was totally obsessed. The TWW has been tough this time around, I hate waiting! Sounds like you are in the right thread, everyone on here has been cramping really early. Hope that is a sign for all of us!


----------



## wendyk1

Jezzielin said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> Flu symptoms can be a sign.
> 
> They sure can!Click to expand...
> 
> I never ever get sick (seriously been years and years), nor do I feel crappy enough to complain, but my muscle aches, sneezing stuffy/runny nose, fatigue is enough to make me start doing so... so far not affecting my temps though. Hoping good timing for BDing and waiting it out... Ugh.Click to expand...

Hope this is it for you honey! We need some BFP's on here! :happydance:


----------



## Jezzielin

Thanks Wendy! Read through this whole thread and sounds like some promising BFPs coming! Ok if I join?

I had some twinges today but mostly just this sick feeling. Ever have flu symptoms with really sensitive skin? Like everywhere I touch is sensitive to almost being painful. Anyway, I think I am 3DPO (FertilityFriend just changed my ovulation to CD20 from CD13 (which would have made me 10DPO).

Everything kinda depends on my temperature tomorrow a FF may change it back, but CD18 I had spotting, left abdominal cramping with a temp dip, so thinking that was possibly close to my ovulation, putting me at 3DPO.

I don't know if FF shows BDing but if ovulation was CD20, I BDed CD18/19/21st at 5am lol... but just not positive I even did ovulate.

Just soooo anxious as we tried so hard to time it right...


----------



## wendyk1

Jezzielin said:


> Thanks Wendy! Read through this whole thread and sounds like some promising BFPs coming! Ok if I join?
> 
> I had some twinges today but mostly just this sick feeling. Ever have flu symptoms with really sensitive skin? Like everywhere I touch is sensitive to almost being painful. Anyway, I think I am 3DPO (FertilityFriend just changed my ovulation to CD20 from CD13 (which would have made me 10DPO).
> 
> Everything kinda depends on my temperature tomorrow a FF may change it back, but CD18 I had spotting, left abdominal cramping with a temp dip, so thinking that was possibly close to my ovulation, putting me at 3DPO.
> 
> I don't know if FF shows BDing but if ovulation was CD20, I BDed CD18/19/21st at 5am lol... but just not positive I even did ovulate.
> 
> Just soooo anxious as we tried so hard to time it right...

Of course you can join, the more the merrier!:happydance:

Sounds like you covered all the bases when you BD'd, and I agree it looks like you ovulated CD 19 or 20. Yes, I have heard flu/cold symptoms are signs of early pregnancy!
Glad you joined the party! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Jezzielin

wendyk1 said:


> Of course you can join, the more the merrier!:happydance:
> 
> Sounds like you covered all the bases when you BD'd, and I agree it looks like you ovulated CD 19 or 20. Yes, I have heard flu/cold symptoms are signs of early pregnancy!
> Glad you joined the party! When do you plan on testing?

Thanks! I don't think I will for a while. Last month I was two weeks late (after 2 normal cycles off BC) and I was so disappointed and hard to take all the BFNs. This cycle I am nervous as no real positive OPKs though darker around both days I mentioned, but not positive... I feel more excited due to my CD18 spotting/cramping/temp dip, which I never had before.

We are just so ready and I hate getting my hopes up. So I guess to answer your question - I will probably test when my head is in the toilet!:haha: jk, but definitely not early.


----------



## wendyk1

Jezzielin said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join, the more the merrier!:happydance:
> 
> Sounds like you covered all the bases when you BD'd, and I agree it looks like you ovulated CD 19 or 20. Yes, I have heard flu/cold symptoms are signs of early pregnancy!
> Glad you joined the party! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thanks! I don't think I will for a while. Last month I was two weeks late (after 2 normal cycles off BC) and I was so disappointed and hard to take all the BFNs. This cycle I am nervous as no real positive OPKs though darker around both days I mentioned, but not positive... I feel more excited due to my CD18 spotting/cramping/temp dip, which I never had before.
> 
> We are just so ready and I hate getting my hopes up. So I guess to answer your question - I will probably test when my head is in the toilet!:haha: jk, but definitely not early.Click to expand...

:haha:Ha! 
Yes, the spotting, cramps, and temp dip are def signs of ovulation. I hate using the OPK's with the lines, I rarely got a line that was darker or as dark as the control. I like the CB digital sticks, where you get the smiley face. Those are pricey but less stressful for me. I have been using a CBFM and I like that pretty good. 
I know what you mean about BFN's, I would rather get AF then see a bunch of those. With that said, I may test with an IC later tonight:haha:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Ive been so achey, everywhere, all day.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wendyk1 said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join, the more the merrier!:happydance:
> 
> Sounds like you covered all the bases when you BD'd, and I agree it looks like you ovulated CD 19 or 20. Yes, I have heard flu/cold symptoms are signs of early pregnancy!
> Glad you joined the party! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thanks! I don't think I will for a while. Last month I was two weeks late (after 2 normal cycles off BC) and I was so disappointed and hard to take all the BFNs. This cycle I am nervous as no real positive OPKs though darker around both days I mentioned, but not positive... I feel more excited due to my CD18 spotting/cramping/temp dip, which I never had before.
> 
> We are just so ready and I hate getting my hopes up. So I guess to answer your question - I will probably test when my head is in the toilet!:haha: jk, but definitely not early.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Ha!
> Yes, the spotting, cramps, and temp dip are def signs of ovulation. I hate using the OPK's with the lines, I rarely got a line that was darker or as dark as the control. I like the CB digital sticks, where you get the smiley face. Those are pricey but less stressful for me. I have been using a CBFM and I like that pretty good.
> I know what you mean about BFN's, I would rather get AF then see a bunch of those. With that said, I may test with an IC later tonight:haha:Click to expand...

Wendy, your testing tonight?! Fx!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## charlie_lael

Yay! A party! :happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

charlie_lael said:


> Yay! A party! :happydance:

Hahaha! :)


----------



## Jezzielin

Wendy - start us off with some :bfp:!!!

Mixedbeauty - I hear you, I feel it mostly when moving my eyes... and moving. Is it affecing your temps? I was afraid it would falsely elevate them but after taking my afternoon temp (which was near my morning temp) it made me worry tomorrow's temp might not get higher.

Do you have a chart?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Jezzielin said:


> Wendy - start us off with some :bfp:!!!
> 
> Mixedbeauty - I hear you, I feel it mostly when moving my eyes... and moving. Is it affecing your temps? I was afraid it would falsely elevate them but after taking my afternoon temp (which was near my morning temp) it made me worry tomorrow's temp might not get higher.
> 
> Do you have a chart?

Unfortunately no, I dont temp..yet. ive been aching in my back, shoulder an arms mainly.


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl, girls!


----------



## wendyk1

:rofl:


mixedbeautyx said:


> Ive been so achey, everywhere, all day.

Wahoo! I have been getting cramps, all day, with some twinges in my ovary area/abdomen, and lower back pain.

I might test again for the heck of it, after all, what are IC's for? They are cheap and we can waste them!:rofl:

I am 9-10 dpo, so it is still early for me.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wendyk1 said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> Ive been so achey, everywhere, all day.
> 
> Wahoo! I have been getting cramps, all day, with some twinges in my ovary area/abdomen, and lower back pain.Click to expand...

Wahoo! Lol haha, sounds promising!! So are you testing tonight??


----------



## mixedbeautyx

This is probably just SS but it really stood out. I got a pimple on my forehead, and even though I breakout sometimes on my cheeks..i absolutely NEVER get blemishes on the forhead.


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> Ive been so achey, everywhere, all day.
> 
> Wahoo! I have been getting cramps, all day, with some twinges in my ovary area/abdomen, and lower back pain.Click to expand...
> 
> Wahoo! Lol haha, sounds promising!! So are you testing tonight??Click to expand...

Yeah, I think later, after dinner (5:30 here), and I after I hold my pee for awhile. I will post what happens-probably a BFN but you never know.:happydance:


----------



## charlie_lael

.... My chart is acting funny. It took away my temp for today! Where did it go?!!??! :wacko:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

You never know. You may just get a big surprise!! :)


----------



## charlie_lael

GL, wendy!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

charlie_lael said:


> .... My chart is acting funny. It took away my temp for today! Where did it go?!!??! :wacko:

No idea I dont use ff, sorry!


----------



## wendyk1

Ok ladies, I tested at about 8pm, after holding my pee about 2 1/2 hrs, and got a BFN. That's ok though, I am only 9-10 dpo, so I still have time!

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl Wendy! 

I know how you feel about pimples Mixed. I have a couple on my back now and my back is usually flawless. It's gross. Lol.


----------



## lubuto

wendyk1 said:


> Ok ladies, I tested at about 8pm, after holding my pee about 2 1/2 hrs, and got a BFN. That's ok though, I am only 9-10 dpo, so I still have time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!

Good luck Wendy? Have u any symptoms? although they say 9DPO is still early... You are still in though


----------



## Jezzielin

Sorry Wendy, but your right - there's still time! Ladies, so sad this morning. Temperature dip, change from my CD20 ovulatuon date and utter confusion. :nope: I was SO hopeful. think I'm out ...


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wendyk1 said:


> Ok ladies, I tested at about 8pm, after holding my pee about 2 1/2 hrs, and got a BFN. That's ok though, I am only 9-10 dpo, so I still have time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!

You still have time an you should try with fmu. Goodluck :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Jezzielin said:


> Sorry Wendy, but your right - there's still time! Ladies, so sad this morning. Temperature dip, change from my CD20 ovulatuon date and utter confusion. :nope: I was SO hopeful. think I'm out ...

How many days has it been since O?


----------



## Jezzielin

mixedbeautyx said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Wendy, but your right - there's still time! Ladies, so sad this morning. Temperature dip, change from my CD20 ovulatuon date and utter confusion. :nope: I was SO hopeful. think I'm out ...
> 
> How many days has it been since O?Click to expand...

I thought I was 4DPO but with todays temp moved me to 11DPO. It just can't be right. No idea...


----------



## Jezzielin

mixedbeautyx said:


> How many days has it been since O?

I thought I was 4DPO but with todays temp moved me to 11DPO. It just can't be right. No idea... Maybe a dip would be ok for 4DPO and DD could switch it back in a couple days? I will have to play with FF a bit. I just highly doubt I am 11DPO. Actually questioning ovulation at all at this point. :cry: 

**UPDATE**, after playing with FF, if I have the same or higher temp tomorrow it goes back to CD20 for ovulation.... But with a dip, makes me so disappointed anyway. Is that it for me?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Sorry, I hope you find your answers girl!


----------



## Witchywoo

Hello ladies! may I join you?
We weren't supposed to be TTC yet but I forgot to check when we were near OV time and we may have begun from this point!
I don't temp. yet but i normally get ovulation pain which I think was around the time we BD. I can't be as sure as I normally am as I did some strenuous stomach exercises around that time so everything hurt! When I realised what had happened, we bd some more as I decided that it felt right to try from now. We were waiting until January.

I estimate I am 3-4 dpo and I've been having twinges and a burny feeling in my ovary area.
Then today I definitely feel like I've got a heavy uterus, like I need to wee but its not in my bladder. Also lower back pain and more sensitive BBs. 
I don't think I've had these feelings before and I've been off the pill for 6 months and been keeping a diary on my cycles.

I'm now obsessing over the 2WW symptoms!


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies gl Wendy x I done a frer this am bfn not too disappointed though as still early for me too an frer never seem to give me early results x af due between we'd an fri so not too long too wait now xxx fx'd for everyone let's make this a lucky thread :thumbup:


----------



## charlie_lael

Welcome Witchywoo! GL in your 2ww. 

FX'd for you wendy and Mrs. :)

I had a slight temp dip today, hoping AF doesn't show. I just got a "your chart may be triphasic" message from FF today, so that's promising. :) How's everyone else?


----------



## wendyk1

Ladies, how is everyone doing tonight?

Charlie your chart still looks great! Are you waiting until the end of the week to test?

Well I am 10-11dpo, still having cramps, with some twinges and pulling in my abdominal area, and felt very tired today, and HOT.

I am going to test tomorrow a.m with an IC. What about the rest of you pretty ladies???


----------



## wendyk1

Witchywoo said:


> Hello ladies! may I join you?
> We weren't supposed to be TTC yet but I forgot to check when we were near OV time and we may have begun from this point!
> I don't temp. yet but i normally get ovulation pain which I think was around the time we BD. I can't be as sure as I normally am as I did some strenuous stomach exercises around that time so everything hurt! When I realised what had happened, we bd some more as I decided that it felt right to try from now. We were waiting until January.
> 
> I estimate I am 3-4 dpo and I've been having twinges and a burny feeling in my ovary area.
> Then today I definitely feel like I've got a heavy uterus, like I need to wee but its not in my bladder. Also lower back pain and more sensitive BBs.
> I don't think I've had these feelings before and I've been off the pill for 6 months and been keeping a diary on my cycles.
> 
> I'm now obsessing over the 2WW symptoms!

welcome witchywoo! This is the place to get obsessed:rofl:


----------



## charlie_lael

wendyk1 said:


> Ladies, how is everyone doing tonight?
> 
> Charlie your chart still looks great! Are you waiting until the end of the week to test?
> 
> Well I am 10-11dpo, still having cramps, with some twinges and pulling in my abdominal area, and felt very tired today, and HOT.
> 
> I am going to test tomorrow a.m with an IC. What about the rest of you pretty ladies???

I'm going to test tonight and tomorrow with fmu.


----------



## charlie_lael

My test was BFN... I guess I'll try again tomorrow if my temp rises. Night ladies..


----------



## wendyk1

charlie_lael said:


> My test was BFN... I guess I'll try again tomorrow if my temp rises. Night ladies..

Hang in there! I will test tomorrow, too. See ya tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs: Kay.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Aww its okay for the bfn still early. Waiting for your results wendy!


----------



## Jezzielin

Good luck ladies, had you all in my prayers today! 

Get some BFPs!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Todays test was BFN. Temp has dropped dramatically so I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
Thanks for all the prayers! 11 dpo today and BFN. Oh well, I think I am out but ya never know, right?

Charlie, I am sorry honey. You are still in, until AF shows up.:hugs::hugs:

When are the rest of you lovely ladies testing? Who's next???:haha:


----------



## MsLesley

Hi ladies...i hope you dont mind i join =)

Wendy...i read through this thread and saw what you said about progesterone being 7.7 i had mine tested about two months ago at cd 19 and it was at 11. My gyn said i did ovulate but that he thought it was still a bit low considering that anything under 10 is not good. And seeing as tho yours was 7.7...i just wanted to ask what your doctor said about your numbers? Maybe keep an eye on it and ask him if the progesterone cream might help =)

I also noticed that a lady in here wrote that her temp was somewhere in the 99s so i got curious and just check...i also havent done much today and not a reg temper but mine just now was 100.1. Is that a good sign? I have had cramps every day since ovulation but mostly at night and this morning i woke up with them too but have now subsided. Im about 6 dpo today.


----------



## charlie_lael

Sounds promising Lesley. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im testing tomorrow AM


----------



## Jezzielin

mixedbeautyx said:


> Im testing tomorrow AM



Good luck! :bfp:! You told me you don't temp, right?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Yeah, I dont


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> Im testing tomorrow AM

Can't wait to see your results!! I think I am going to wait until AF is late to test again. Don't want to see another BFN.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I cheated an tested again with stupid diluted urine. Haha idk what I was thinking just had the urge of course bfn :(


----------



## Jezzielin

mixedbeautyx said:


> I cheated an tested again with stupid diluted urine. Haha idk what I was thinking just had the urge of course bfn :(


:dohh:Dilute! I hope all changes tomorrow!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Yeah ive been going to the bathroom an drinking all day.


----------



## NYcountrygirl

Awww, sorry Wendyk1.....maybe u O'd later?


----------



## wendyk1

NYcountrygirl said:


> Awww, sorry Wendyk1.....maybe u O'd later?

Thanks:) I use a CBFM and it is usually right on, so I think I am the correct dpo, maybe even one day later:dohh:
Oh well, we will see if AF shows up on Thursday.


----------



## foquita

is it ok if i join? :flower:

i am roughly 5DPO now (because it's past midnight :haha:), i am really trying not to symptom spot but yesterday at 4DPO i had cramps (especially on left side), shooting pains on the side of my thighs, shooting pains in boobs and itchy boobs, i think i am coming down with a cold though - i was exhausted (despite getting 10+ hours sleep on monday night) and getting cold shivers then hot flushes. creamy cm and also a glob of stretchy almost ewcm *sigh* i felt mental all day, and cried loads. i was honestly an emotional wreck, really hoping today will be better!

i feel like i am going mad, there is no way that i would be feeling it this early. i can't face the mental torment of the 2WW, it would be nice to have people to wait it out with :hugs:

i read the whole thread and honestly can't wait to see if you girls get your BFPs! all of your symptoms are so promising!


----------



## foquita

i actually felt at some points that AF was going to start any minute, and i had shooting pains down there. 

i REALLY hope this is it!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Good luck, thanks for posting! I was looking for this thread. 

Today I am 8dpo and I've had some af cramps for the first time this cycle. It was just crampy before. I hope its a good sign, af isnt due till another week. When are you testing?


----------



## foquita

mixedbeautyx said:


> Good luck, thanks for posting! I was looking for this thread.
> 
> Today I am 8dpo and I've had some af cramps for the first time this cycle. It was just crampy before. I hope its a good sign, af isnt due till another week. When are you testing?

i want to hold off until the 29th, this might sound mad but a psychic told me november 29th hence the reason for holding off. i very much doubt that i will be able to last that long :haha: 

that sounds like a really good sign, implantation perhaps? :D when are you testing again?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

foquita said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, thanks for posting! I was looking for this thread.
> 
> Today I am 8dpo and I've had some af cramps for the first time this cycle. It was just crampy before. I hope its a good sign, af isnt due till another week. When are you testing?
> 
> i want to hold off until the 29th, this might sound mad but a psychic told me november 29th hence the reason for holding off. i very much doubt that i will be able to last that long :haha:
> 
> that sounds like a really good sign, implantation perhaps? :D when are you testing again?Click to expand...

Thursday morning, hopefully. I got bfn already so everytime I think about getting another I push off the date. And thats good, hopefully you can wait that long either way hope you get your bfp! Your symptoms sound good too!


----------



## foquita

8DPO is still really early so don't worry, you'll get your BFP ... she's just shy :haha: 

:hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

foquita said:


> 8DPO is still really early so don't worry, you'll get your BFP ... she's just shy :haha:
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah I tested yesterday morning at 7dpo bfn .. I know its early so I am still hopeful!


----------



## wendyk1

Hey foquita, welcome to the party!:happydance:

I agree, it is hard to wait for 2 weeks to find out, this TWW has been one of the worst for me. You have tons of great symptoms!!

Can't wait to find out if you get your BFP!! Esp with the date from the psychic.
I am debating on testing again, AF is due either Thu or Fri. I may test again on Thu, why not?


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 8DPO is still really early so don't worry, you'll get your BFP ... she's just shy :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Yeah I tested yesterday morning at 7dpo bfn .. I know its early so I am still hopeful!Click to expand...

Oh yes, Taryn you have a lot of time girl!


----------



## foquita

wendyk1 said:


> Hey foquita, welcome to the party!:happydance:
> 
> I agree, it is hard to wait for 2 weeks to find out, this TWW has been one of the worst for me. You have tons of great symptoms!!
> 
> Can't wait to find out if you get your BFP!! Esp with the date from the psychic.
> I am debating on testing again, AF is due either Thu or Fri. I may test again on Thu, why not?

thanks :) are you still having symptoms today? only one day until you test! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

*sigh* cd25 bfn with my last bfp's I got bfp - April cd25 sept cd27 an oct cd23 so I hope I'm still in the race x trying to listen to my own advice your not out till witch shows! Easier said than done! No sign of af cp med an white cm cycle usually 25-27 so not giving up till fri X fx'd for all of you x foquita great to see you here xxx


----------



## foquita

Mrskg said:


> *sigh* cd25 bfn with my last bfp's I got bfp - April cd25 sept cd27 an oct cd23 so I hope I'm still in the race x trying to listen to my own advice your not out till witch shows! Easier said than done! No sign of af cp med an white cm cycle usually 25-27 so not giving up till fri X fx'd for all of you x foquita great to see you here xxx

you're 100% still in the game, don't you think it being different from the last cycles is a good sign? might signal a happier ending :hugs: 

I'm so worrying about mesina and gail saying january conception for me, that makes me feel like I'm out already :( leopard said november 29th and ruby said august/september 2012 birth (my due date would be in aug) and panrosa and cheri22 said october (this cycle started Oct 1st so does that count?) ... I feel like I am clutching at straws here! I know you won't think I'm mad for believing so much xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Def don't think you're mad you know I'm right there with you! Least you have different dates if I get to 1st of jan with no bfp I don't know what I'll do! 
Mesina said 5 months from mc which in hindsight will be 21nov not 10th dec I found put on June 21st but didn't actually mc till 10th July an she saw the month dec 
Cathy said before my daughters birthday in jan
Blackpool medium said I will be more content by dec
An most recent said if I'm not already I should be soon an should be before due date on new yrs eve

I would def say oct cycle counts xxx

I'm hoping it's a good sign x my leg numb again think it's slight sciatica I had it with both last bfp's so hoping that's a good sign too if I'm not pregnant my hubby wants me to go to doc about leg he seems quite concerned about it being something else MEN!!!

I do know what you mean about clutching at straws but I feel with my psychic insight they all can't be wrong x ESP last reading I've seen her for yrs and she's so good an most things she says normally happens x I sometimes think my spirits will get annoyed that I'm doubting them lol xxxx


----------



## foquita

I'm confident that you will get your BFP before christmas :hugs:

I was happy to wait until january but the 2WW monster has taken over my body now! I really need to chill out and just see what happens. I'm 5DPO and cramping and I have backache, trying not to read too much into it. 

I think your legs is a good sign, they do say that leg cramps/pains are a symptom! I was getting shooting kinda pains in my thighs yesterday, hoping its not just my crazy mind playing tricks on me :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I don't know how we don't all end up in straight jackets with this tww nonsense! 

Gonna go watch Jeremy Kyle watch people with real problems lol lol xxxx


----------



## bubbles715

Hello ladies mind if i join? well i haven't been regular but i started using o test again and it says i o 3 days ago. Well i'm starting to get cramps on my right side and my body is hot at night. I feel very wet down there sorry (TMI) . I feel like AF is going come even though i have 2 weeks to wait. in got prego back in june and i recorded the symptoms it's almost the same as right now. i had a m/c in july. Yesterday my nipples not breast started to hurt like a burning sensation i couldn't even put on a bra. i know it maybe to early for signs but there's always hope. good luck and baby dust :)


----------



## bubbles715

O and in June i got pregnant first try with opks. hopefully it works out this month .


----------



## bubbles715

in June it was kinda weird i got two surges and i really didn't know when i O, but i tested 2 days before AF should have came and i got a NEG. Tested 3 days after AF was suppose to be due and it was positive. praying this month is our lucky month.


----------



## wendyk1

bubbles715 said:


> in June it was kinda weird i got two surges and i really didn't know when i O, but i tested 2 days before AF should have came and i got a NEG. Tested 3 days after AF was suppose to be due and it was positive. praying this month is our lucky month.

Hi bubbles! Welcome! Hope you get your BFP!! Sounds like you have some great signs!!:happydance:


----------



## wendyk1

Well beautiful ladies, the witch got me today.:cry:
Oh well, another messed up cycle, only 22 days long. My OB thinks I didn't even ovulate, due to my progesterone levels. Poo poo. On to Clomid this cycle!!!
I am really hoping that works. The FertilAid for Him also came in today, and my husband started taking that. I am not giving up hope:)


How are things with everyone? Charlie and Taryn, are you still in? Jezzelin, how about you? Mrskg, for some reason I am not worried, I know you will be getting your BFP very soon-I just feel it!

I will be stalking the thread to see how everyone else does!


----------



## foquita

wendyk1 said:


> Well beautiful ladies, the witch got me today.:cry:
> Oh well, another messed up cycle, only 22 days long. My OB thinks I didn't even ovulate, due to my progesterone levels. Poo poo. On to Clomid this cycle!!!
> I am really hoping that works. The FertilAid for Him also came in today, and my husband started taking that. I am not giving up hope:)
> 
> 
> How are things with everyone? Charlie and Taryn, are you still in? Jezzelin, how about you? Mrskg, for some reason I am not worried, I know you will be getting your BFP very soon-I just feel it!
> 
> I will be stalking the thread to see how everyone else does!

sorry the witch got you :hugs: 

I'm 6DPO and just got backache, cramp and a cold, nothing out of the ordinary to be honest. I'm so emotional and depressed this week, it hasn't been very fun and I'm exhausted and sleeping all the time. writing them all down they sound like PG symptoms but I *know* I'm out, I'm just having a terrible week! roll on the weekend :)


----------



## Mrskg

Aw thank you so much Wendy I so hope you are right so sorry that bloody witch showed up gl with the clomid x

I had side/ovary pains last night hoping maybe wishing they were omplantion pains an that's why getting bfn I asked on here how long a test takes to work after implantation an been told fom 2days to A week!!! I will be in a straight jacket by then lol x hoping its 2 days fri sat doesn't seem to long too wait x bfn this morn took a funny turn earlier in my mums felt like I was swaying had to hold on to wall only lasted seconds but was very strange x ALL of the symptoms I have could be either af or bfp so that's not helping me much x my leg still funny though same as last 2months before bfp read somewhere it could be cause by uterus lying on sciatic nerve so if I do get my bfp I'm glad I have an explanation for that an if I dont think I'll need to take a trip to doc as something obviously causing it x oh an a wee while ago I felt like I had pins an needle sort of prickly feeling in pubic area again very strange def never felt that before aaaaaah please someone put me out this misery lol x I had stopped checking cervix but have checked last few days an no sign of af just nice creamy cm lol sorry tmi I'm 50/50 right now so if af does arrive hopefully I'll not be too surprised x don't even have the excitement of a bfp to look forward too after losses that just brings with it different worries blah sorry needed a vent xxx

Foquita I'm so sorry you're feeling down big hugs to you don't give up just yet you just never know I've read a few people on here say the month they thought they were daf out was the month they got their bfp so hoping that's the case for you xxx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wendyk1 said:


> Well beautiful ladies, the witch got me today.:cry:
> Oh well, another messed up cycle, only 22 days long. My OB thinks I didn't even ovulate, due to my progesterone levels. Poo poo. On to Clomid this cycle!!!
> I am really hoping that works. The FertilAid for Him also came in today, and my husband started taking that. I am not giving up hope:)
> 
> 
> How are things with everyone? Charlie and Taryn, are you still in? Jezzelin, how about you? Mrskg, for some reason I am not worried, I know you will be getting your BFP very soon-I just feel it!
> 
> I will be stalking the thread to see how everyone else does!

Hi Wendy! Sorry your af got you, sending you LOTS of babydust for next month. 

I ended up getting my bfp last night at 9dpo and very pink line on 10dpo fmu this morning! :happydance:


----------



## wendyk1

mixedbeautyx said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Well beautiful ladies, the witch got me today.:cry:
> Oh well, another messed up cycle, only 22 days long. My OB thinks I didn't even ovulate, due to my progesterone levels. Poo poo. On to Clomid this cycle!!!
> I am really hoping that works. The FertilAid for Him also came in today, and my husband started taking that. I am not giving up hope:)
> 
> 
> How are things with everyone? Charlie and Taryn, are you still in? Jezzelin, how about you? Mrskg, for some reason I am not worried, I know you will be getting your BFP very soon-I just feel it!
> 
> I will be stalking the thread to see how everyone else does!
> 
> Hi Wendy! Sorry your af got you, sending you LOTS of babydust for next month.
> 
> I ended up getting my bfp last night at 9dpo and very pink line on 10dpo fmu this morning! :happydance:Click to expand...

Taryn..............OMG!! I am so happy for you girl!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, have a healthy 9 months!! Thanks for the babydust, hoping some of yours rubs off on me:)


----------



## daydream

wendyk1 said:


> Well beautiful ladies, the witch got me today.:cry:
> Oh well, another messed up cycle, only 22 days long. My OB thinks I didn't even ovulate, due to my progesterone levels. Poo poo. On to Clomid this cycle!!!
> I am really hoping that works. The FertilAid for Him also came in today, and my husband started taking that. I am not giving up hope:)

Sorry the :witch: got you! If this isn't the cycle for us, I'm also starting Clomid next cycle, so I guess that's the silver lining. There is hope! I started spotting, AF is due to start on Sunday or Monday, so I maybe starting my first clomid cycle next week. GL to you!


----------



## foquita

Mrskg said:


> Aw thank you so much Wendy I so hope you are right so sorry that bloody witch showed up gl with the clomid x
> 
> I had side/ovary pains last night hoping maybe wishing they were omplantion pains an that's why getting bfn I asked on here how long a test takes to work after implantation an been told fom 2days to A week!!! I will be in a straight jacket by then lol x hoping its 2 days fri sat doesn't seem to long too wait x bfn this morn took a funny turn earlier in my mums felt like I was swaying had to hold on to wall only lasted seconds but was very strange x ALL of the symptoms I have could be either af or bfp so that's not helping me much x my leg still funny though same as last 2months before bfp read somewhere it could be cause by uterus lying on sciatic nerve so if I do get my bfp I'm glad I have an explanation for that an if I dont think I'll need to take a trip to doc as something obviously causing it x oh an a wee while ago I felt like I had pins an needle sort of prickly feeling in pubic area again very strange def never felt that before aaaaaah please someone put me out this misery lol x I had stopped checking cervix but have checked last few days an no sign of af just nice creamy cm lol sorry tmi I'm 50/50 right now so if af does arrive hopefully I'll not be too surprised x don't even have the excitement of a bfp to look forward too after losses that just brings with it different worries blah sorry needed a vent xxx
> 
> Foquita I'm so sorry you're feeling down big hugs to you don't give up just yet you just never know I've read a few people on here say the month they thought they were daf out was the month they got their bfp so hoping that's the case for you xxx

i can't even imagine how much harder the 2WW and getting a BFP is after losses, and here's me moaning about my week - sorry :hugs: i can't wait for you to get your bfp, everyone on here will be just so happy for you when you share your news :) 

i can't stop 'symptom' spotting, i'm getting shooting pains down there and during my nap earlier i dreamed that i was in labour, i woke up all sweaty. i'm having the worst mood swings ever, i was so horny earlier (quite unusual for me to want to do it THAT MUCH) and i managed to snare OH but then about 10 minutes after we finished i was shouting at him?!? i don't know what is going on with me :( 



mixedbeautyx said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Well beautiful ladies, the witch got me today.:cry:
> Oh well, another messed up cycle, only 22 days long. My OB thinks I didn't even ovulate, due to my progesterone levels. Poo poo. On to Clomid this cycle!!!
> I am really hoping that works. The FertilAid for Him also came in today, and my husband started taking that. I am not giving up hope:)
> 
> 
> How are things with everyone? Charlie and Taryn, are you still in? Jezzelin, how about you? Mrskg, for some reason I am not worried, I know you will be getting your BFP very soon-I just feel it!
> 
> I will be stalking the thread to see how everyone else does!
> 
> Hi Wendy! Sorry your af got you, sending you LOTS of babydust for next month.
> 
> I ended up getting my bfp last night at 9dpo and very pink line on 10dpo fmu this morning! :happydance:Click to expand...

congratulations love! :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months :) 

can we get a definitive list of your symptoms day by day please for reference? :)


----------



## Mrskg

Don't be silly foquita we all have our off days whatever our situation in one way I can't wait to get my bfp but I now feel that excitement has been taken from me imthink the 2ww is a nightmare for everyone I actually feel sorry for you I already have 3 girls an I now know how hard that want for a baby is I can't imagine that want with no kids x I was 17 when I had my first 21 2nd an 30 3rd an I'm embarrassed to say I knew nothing conceiving it's only since my first mc in July I've now become an expert I didn't even know you only had a couple of days fertile! How easy did I have it back then! 

Lol our poor men have it just as tough eh I cannot stop ss either even though I tried not to every twinge just jumps right out at me x I've just made myself feel better by reading a post about her not getting bfp till 4days late an even that was really faint shed also had 2 chemicals the previous 2 months x mesina said she could see 5 months after mmc I actually found out on the 21st of June (mmc happened 10th July) how weird would that be if I got my bfp on Monday! Hoping I don't have to wait that long though xx hope your symptoms lead to your bfp I'd love to be your bump buddy xxx


----------



## foquita

Mrskg said:


> Don't be silly foquita we all have our off days whatever our situation in one way I can't wait to get my bfp but I now feel that excitement has been taken from me imthink the 2ww is a nightmare for everyone I actually feel sorry for you I already have 3 girls an I now know how hard that want for a baby is I can't imagine that want with no kids x I was 17 when I had my first 21 2nd an 30 3rd an I'm embarrassed to say I knew nothing conceiving it's only since my first mc in July I've now become an expert I didn't even know you only had a couple of days fertile! How easy did I have it back then!
> 
> Lol our poor men have it just as tough eh I cannot stop ss either even though I tried not to every twinge just jumps right out at me x I've just made myself feel better by reading a post about her not getting bfp till 4days late an even that was really faint shed also had 2 chemicals the previous 2 months x mesina said she could see 5 months after mmc I actually found out on the 21st of June (mmc happened 10th July) how weird would that be if I got my bfp on Monday! Hoping I don't have to wait that long though xx hope your symptoms lead to your bfp I'd love to be your bump buddy xxx

have you been testing every day? i am determined to wait until the 29th which is when leopard predicted for me, it's 12 days away but i'm only 6DPO today. i wish we could just snap our fingers and forget about the 2WW, or even better snap our fingers and be pregnant :haha: i am totally holding out hope for us being bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

if we have conceived this cycle i will be 16 weeks on my birthday on february the 16th! i can't help looking at that being a sign :haha: :haha:


----------



## aidasmom

charlie_lael said:


> Thanks. :) I'm getting excited because my opks are getting dark again and I'm 7 dpo. A lot of ladies say this is a symptom. I'm trying not to get too excited though. When are you testing?


Wait - I'm confused! I've been reading recently that woman have been testing with OPK's and getting positives AFTER their Ovulation. I don't quite understand?! I'm curious :)


----------



## Mrskg

Seemingly they pick up hcg to so they can be used like a hpt xx


----------



## Mrskg

foquita said:


> if we have conceived this cycle i will be 16 weeks on my birthday on february the 16th! i can't help looking at that being a sign :haha: :haha:

I have tested everyday since sunday af should have been due yest or at latest tomorrow x

Lol well if we're talking signs here's mine one reading said I def know before my daughters 18th on 15th jan if I get bfp this month I will be 12wks on 15/1
My Blackpool one said I'd be more content in dec I'd be past 6wks (1st loss stopped growing then) I'm sure the was something else but my mind has gone blank lolmxx


----------



## foquita

think we are bonkers :p are you still getting that sciatica type thing in your leg? i have had really itchy heels the last day or so, another 'symptom' :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah leg still funny managed to find something saying it could be uterus lying on the sciatic nerve so least if am I have a reason for that an if not trip to docs I think x also took a funny turn this morn felt like I was swaying had to hold on to wall to steady myself was very strange x been tired all day an now it's nearly bedtime I'm wide awake lol another symptom for me xx feeling unnauturally happy for no reason? Normally get grouchy before af???


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Im 4 dpo have been pregnant 6 times before....is anyone else testing around 3rd of december...i feel very crampy...and slightly sick,,,but im not anxious at all..so its not that...can implantation happen that quickly ????


----------



## bubbles715

Well today my nipple pain isn't as bad but i've been dizzy and hot, i was at school when all of a sudden my body became super hot, i don't usually get this during PMS , if i don't get a + this month i'm getting checked up. I've been having it since yesterday night. I'll be super cold and wrapped in a blanket then super hot and i want go outside in the cold. I think it might be my hormones praying for that bfp :) baby dust to all.


----------



## wendyk1

bubbles715 said:


> Well today my nipple pain isn't as bad but i've been dizzy and hot, i was at school when all of a sudden my body became super hot, i don't usually get this during PMS , if i don't get a + this month i'm getting checked up. I've been having it since yesterday night. I'll be super cold and wrapped in a blanket then super hot and i want go outside in the cold. I think it might be my hormones praying for that bfp :) baby dust to all.

Gl bubbles!!!!


----------



## wendyk1

Mrskg said:


> Yeah leg still funny managed to find something saying it could be uterus lying on the sciatic nerve so least if am I have a reason for that an if not trip to docs I think x also took a funny turn this morn felt like I was swaying had to hold on to wall to steady myself was very strange x been tired all day an now it's nearly bedtime I'm wide awake lol another symptom for me xx feeling unnauturally happy for no reason? Normally get grouchy before af???

Looking good Mrskg!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Aaargh still no af an still bfn x still silently hoping late implantation an too early to pick up hcg but loosing hope by the day! An I've just bought 2frer test an they're not the early one they are one step 1min ones didn't realise an the bloody mui is 100!!! What good is that feel like I've been robbed lol x still got 2 asda 15mui 2 tesco 25mui an the bloody useless frer's x really don't want to spend anymore money on tests! Well except maybe a digi when I finally get bfp lol xxxxx how's everyone else today xxx


----------



## foquita

could be a good thing though mrskg! you're not out til the witch gets you, I'm still really positive that you're going to get your BFP this month :) xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you thank you thank you yor positive vibes help so much roll on tomorrow lol feel like I wish my life away every fortnight x an with a short cycle that's nearly all the time lol xxx


----------



## bubbles715

I am really sad to say i think i jinx myself my painful nipples went away, still praying until testing day.


----------



## Mrskg

Af still not here today! An no sigh still White creamy cm around cervix x But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx


----------



## bubbles715

I threw up last night was not feeling good chills and heartburn and sick just felt so sick. Nipples looks swollen and puffy breast hurts at side, maybe i o earlier then expected who knows i have a milky discharge i don't know if i'm thinking to much or Bfp soon , i hope you get your bfp soon Mrskg


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry your feeling so rubbish bubbles hopefully it's for a good reason though x


----------



## Mrskg

Bfn agaaaain still no af x confused.com xxx


----------



## daydream

Mrskg said:


> Bfn agaaaain still no af x confused.com xxx

What dpo are you? I'm expecting AF today, but temp stayed up and still just spotting. BFN too. Looks like we're both on AF watch today. :dust: here's hoping she doesn't show and we get our BFPs tomorrow!


----------



## Mrskg

daydream said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Bfn agaaaain still no af x confused.com xxx
> 
> What dpo are you? I'm expecting AF today, but temp stayed up and still just spotting. BFN too. Looks like we're both on AF watch today. :dust: here's hoping she doesn't show and we get our BFPs tomorrow!Click to expand...

I've not got a clue :wacko: on my 25 day cycle I should have got af on wed then i thought maybe fri longest cycle been 27 an now on cd 29 looks like I should use ov strips or something least then I'd know dpo xxx fx'd for you xxx


----------



## foquita

Mrskg said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Bfn agaaaain still no af x confused.com xxx
> 
> What dpo are you? I'm expecting AF today, but temp stayed up and still just spotting. BFN too. Looks like we're both on AF watch today. :dust: here's hoping she doesn't show and we get our BFPs tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> I've not got a clue :wacko: on my 25 day cycle I should have got af on wed then i thought maybe fri longest cycle been 27 an now on cd 29 looks like I should use ov strips or something least then I'd know dpo xxx fx'd for you xxxClick to expand...

you maybe ovulated late love, don't worry yet as AF still hasn't shown her face! just keep testing :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

It's cost me a bloody fortune x lucky hubby got no clue lol x never ordered ic's this month cause even when I got bfp they never ever showed a line but maybe should have to help curb my poas addiction! Just found 10 clear blue digi's on eBay for £20 so if I do get bfp I'll be ordering them to save some £££'s as I know I will want to keep an eye on progress x watch this space will update tomorrow an the next day an the next lol xxx


----------



## foquita

Mrskg said:


> It's cost me a bloody fortune x lucky hubby got no clue lol x never ordered ic's this month cause even when I got bfp they never ever showed a line but maybe should have to help curb my poas addiction! Just found 10 clear blue digi's on eBay for £20 so if I do get bfp I'll be ordering them to save some £££'s as I know I will want to keep an eye on progress x watch this space will update tomorrow an the next day an the next lol xxx

looking forward to your updates! :hugs:


----------



## obsessed much

i had a dream the night i fell pregnant with my ds that i was pregnant :) x


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies just a wee update still waiting x no af no bfp x still got loads off symptoms don't feel like I'm out just yet x fx'd a late bfp is a good sign for me xxxx


----------



## foquita

I think it will be :) xxxx 

I'm 10DPO, I was going to wait a week tomorrow to test but I might test tonight or tomorrow, I don't know if I can wait :( I don't know what to do!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh how exciting x well in hindsight I wish I'd waited but on other hand I'd want to know as soon as I could so can't win reallly x keep me posted what ever you decide x fx'd for you xxx


----------



## foquita

I really want to wait! I think ill wait, ill let you know if I end up testing :) AF due tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

I know that waiting feeling Unfortunately I'm not too good at it lol x I've found the best way to stop myself poas is to run to toilet pee wipe an flush lol when it's gone it's gone :haha:


----------



## foquita

hahahaha :) I think ill try that actually! what do you think is a worse disappointment - a BFN or AF coming? I can't decide!


----------



## Mrskg

For me def af coming least right now I still could be if af shows face you're well an truly out the game x

Oh maybe I should mention I never got a bfp with my first daughter (17yrs ago) till I was 13wks wondering what the chance are of that happening again, obviously I would get bloods done before then now but back then I was 16 on the pill and didn't think I was pregnant x they eventually done bloods thinking I needed hormone treatment x I now have a gorgeous 17yr old daughter to show for that xx


----------



## foquita

that could happen again then! :D just keep your spirits up :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

you too gl with testing xxx


----------



## foquita

tested with a FRER and got :bfn: , onto next cycle, I think I would probably have fainted if it was positive, I've never seen two lines :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

hoi dont run your not out yet lol you have to stick to same advice you give me :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

:haha: after I typed that I realised what I said, you're right - AF isn't here yet. I'm getting AF type cramps so thinking she will be here tomorrow. fingers crossed I'm wrong :D 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

oooooooooooooh af cramps can be a good sign too lol xxx


----------



## foquita

still cramping today, I went to the toilet because I felt 'wet' and was cramping which usually means AF is here but it was just loads of watery pink/brown tinged CM, it was actually dripping out of me into the toilet. no sign of AF. is that spotting? I've never spotted before, usually AF just comes bright red full flow and I've never cramped without getting AF. 

feeling a bit hopeful just now, i'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## foquita

sorry for all the TMI there!


----------



## Mrskg

Fxd all sounding good x I don't spot either but yeas I'd say it sounds it x implantation hopefully xxx

I went to doc feel like he's testing me for everything else but what I went for x bloods for kidney liver thyroid celiac an about 6 other things! MRI for my back an leg! An physio for my leg! Totally dismissed cysts didnt even feel my belly x says late period could be stress I disagree x says i maybe have pregnancy symptoms due to chemicals I disagree with this too x told him urine tests didn't work with my first pregnancy he said this is rare, yeah I know that but still happened he says I've to wait another wk before I test again went to nurse to get bloods done an asked for a quantitive blood test to be done an doc agreed so at least getting that x app not till next wed can't believe it takes a bloody wk for results but least getting somewhere x I'm going to just go by that I'm not pregnant an anything above that is a bonus x

(updated) I'm actually thinking it'd be better if I'm not pregnant now ...SAY WHAT??? Lol x been thinking all day an if something wrong with any of the results I want to know before beany comes x I'm so glad he's done thyroid test I'm actually hoping i have an under active thyroid as that's easily treated an can cause mc so least I'd have a reason an a cure all at once x I'm feeling really relaxed and reminding myself to trust in my spirits an what will be will be xx


----------



## Mrskg

Well looks like I got my wish woke this morn with very heavy bleeding x feeling surprisingly ok just glad to know either way x can never trust my symptoms again though! Let's see what this month has to bring x

How's you foquita? Xxxx


----------



## foquita

Mrskg said:


> Well looks like I got my wish woke this morn with very heavy bleeding x feeling surprisingly ok just glad to know either way x can never trust my symptoms again though! Let's see what this month has to bring x
> 
> How's you foquita? Xxxx

aw no, so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: I'm ok, more brown spotting last night and this morning and bad cramps so I think AF is on her way today :( xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Aw that's rubbish! Looks like we'll have to to be ttc buddies for another month xxx


----------



## foquita

I won't ovulate again until january :( hopefully that's my month though. I'm still in bed dreading getting up to find full flow AF :( I'm just going to stay here for a bit and imagine :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Aw thats not so good how long is your cycle? I have or had a short cycle so niw not sure how many days to go on x just gonna take the relaxed approach an see what happens I will know before Xmas though x this is my last chance to get bfp before due date on new yrs eve x an with all my readings I dont know how I'll feel if that doesn't happen my beliefs an faith in my spirits will be totally squashed an that to me seems worse than a bfn xxxx


----------



## foquita

I agree. I got a psychic reading last night and she said she strongly felt I had conceived this cycle :( ugh :( 

I wish I hadn't got so many now :( 

my cycles are 50odd days long :( last one was 56, this one was 53 xxxx


----------



## daydream

Mrskg said:


> Well looks like I got my wish woke this morn with very heavy bleeding x feeling surprisingly ok just glad to know either way x can never trust my symptoms again though! Let's see what this month has to bring x

I've been following this thread, looks like we're cycle twinsies! I was a day or two late, and last night it came on with a fury! Here's to next month! :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck for dec daydream let's catch those eggy's xxxx


----------



## A1983

Hi Ladies, I know this us an old thread, and I see a few of you have since got your bfp's  

Can I quickly explain my story and concerns - when I got my bfp in June (sadly a mmc at 8 weeks, bo) I cramped for a whole week before my af would have been due and I was thinking 'this just is not right, there must be something wrong'...anyway bfp it was  So last month when I had cramping from 7dpo I was so excited (it comes and goes, can be stabbing/throbbing sensations too) but af came rught on time. 

Now this month the cramping and sharp twinges have started at 4dpo and so it's getting earlier&earler...my LP is 16 days so 12 days til af due...what can it be??? I'm worried there is something wrong. I went to my gp today who said if it were an infection or tissue left from d&e then I'd have an infection&bleeding lots which I haven't. She also ruled out endo stating that causes painful sex, pain throughout whole cycle etc which again I don't have. 

It must be cycle related as it only during leutal phase but it's on&off almost every day-mild as in it dorsn't stop me from carrying on with my day-but strong enough to make me feel it whether im distracted or not. 

Have any of you ladies had this? All I hope&pray is that it is not something that will affect me getting pregnant x


----------

